# My Gray 1986 Dyno Comp 2



## Lonestar (Oct 11, 2020)

I begged a dude I used to work with for 2.5 years to sell me this. It was his childhood bike, & he wanted to give it to his son to thrash around on. I just couldn't let that happen!! The gray is a rare color for these. He needed new batteries for his Jet-Skis, so called me up & said "come get it"...it pays to be patient & persistent!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice score , never would have sold that for nothing , love the star wars toys also really takes me back !!!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> Nice score , never would have sold that for nothing , love the star wars toys also really takes me back !!!



Thank you! When I went to pick it up, we walked to his small barn, & there it was...hanging in the rafters. It was covered in barn-shmutz & straw from the barn.
This is one I'll never get rid of anytime soon! I like to pick up '80's toys when I find them at swap meets & garage sales.  They take me back too!!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2020)

Lonestar said:


> Thank you! When I went to pick it up, we walked to his small barn, & there it was...hanging in the rafters. It was covered in barn-shmutz & straw from the barn.
> This is one I wont get rid of anytime soon! I like to pick up '80's toys when I find them at swap meets & garage sales.  They take me back too!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice save!!! My favorite color for these!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2020)

pedal4416 said:


> Nice save!!! My favorite color for these!



Thanks for the comment! Glad you dig it too!!
Here's another pic & also my Detour


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 19, 2020)

Those are awesome. Sure wish I had my blue Dyno Detour from the 90s.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Those are awesome. Sure wish I had my blue Dyno Detour from the 90s.



Thank you! I'm glad yall like them!!
I have a blue Detour too, I think it's an '86 if I remember correctly...









& a few more...


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> I begged a dude I used to work with for 2.5 years to sell me this. It was his childhood bike, & he wanted to give it to his son to thrash around on. I just couldn't let that happen!! The gray is a rare color for these. He needed new batteries for his Jet-Skis, so called me up & said "come get it"...it pays to be patient & persistent!!
> 
> View attachment 1282177



Epic


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 9, 2021)

PennyPrince said:


> Epic



Thanks! Glad you liked the story


----------

